# My Routines!



## readyformore (Jul 21, 2009)

okay, started sunday..

*Sunday*
chest & bicep 

bicep
 1. Curl bar Curls 
Sets:	5	Reps:	8

  2. Concentration Curls 
Sets:	4	Reps:	8

 3. Hammer Curls 
Sets:	4	Reps:	8

 4. Preacher Curls 
Sets:	5	Reps:	8


Chest

1. Bench Press 
Sets:	5	Reps:	8

2. Dips 
Sets:	5	Reps:	8


*Monday*
 1. Seated Row 
Sets:	4	Reps:	8

 2. Lat Pulldown 
Sets:	3	Reps:	8

3. (help me out here) kind of like a row but on a machine to where you just pull the weights back and you have a chest support..
Sets: 4      Reps: 8


----------



## readyformore (Jul 22, 2009)

*Tuesday*
DB Shrugs 
 Sets:5   Reps:10 (pounds each db, 30(WAY TO LIGHT), 50(still to light), 65, 65,65)

Upright Row
 Sets:4   Reps:8 (60 pound barbell, kept making my wrist pop out of place.........)

Incline bench press
 Sets:2   Reps:8 (135 pounds, shouldent of have done those..)

Shoulder press
 Sets:5   Reps:8 (70 pounds, my muscles were exhausted by this point......)


----------



## readyformore (Jul 22, 2009)

*Can You Guys Plz Critique My Routine?*


----------

